# Post your pets



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2008)

We need a pet thread. Im curious to what pets are loved by the BHMs and FFAs of the world. I'll start with my precious beast. 

View attachment imsocute.jpg


View attachment frankerz.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jan 20, 2008)

*my lovely kitties, beethoven the white one, and quarry the tabby.

beethoven is deaf. both are 8. they were rescued by a cats protection league worker after being abandoned at the side of the road, i adopted them a year ago.

they are named after morrissey albums! 
*


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 20, 2008)

My two boys, both brothers... How I love them so! Java is the big black panther moose priest mob boss. He's my rough-n-tumble kitty. Bella is my gender challenged cat who thinks he's a girl, he's also a chunny (chicken-bunny), 'nough said I call my cats weird things. I love them both for their unique qualities.


----------



## bexy (Jan 20, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> We need a pet thread. Im curious to what pets are loved by the BHMs and FFAs of the world. I'll start with my precious beast.



*cute!! whats its name?*


----------



## Friday (Jan 20, 2008)

My two favorite boys...






And the Queen of quite a lot...


----------



## Suze (Jan 20, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Im curious to what pets are loved by the BHMs and FFAs of the world.




Mostly because they're so easy to fatten up... and THAT's a cute dog! 

*pushes on the rep icon*


----------



## Suze (Jan 20, 2008)

My hubbie. (Kinda) 

View attachment stuff 403.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jan 20, 2008)

Friday said:


> And the Queen of quite a lot...


*
does this kitty have 2 different coloured eyes or is that the light?*


----------



## Friday (Jan 20, 2008)

It's just the way the light is hitting them Bex, but they are rather lime green instead of the usual yellow. She's been rather put out since Buster moved in, thus the cranky face.


----------



## scarcity (Jan 20, 2008)

Aren't my dust mites cute!  The big one on the right is my favorite, I call him Bob.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 20, 2008)

scarcity said:


> Aren't my dust mites cute!  The big one on the right is my favorite, I call him Bob.



Awwww, they're adorable. I was thinking about getting a pet, maybe I should go with dust mites.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 20, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *my lovely kitties, beethoven the white one, and quarry the tabby.
> 
> beethoven is deaf. both are 8. they were rescued by a cats protection league worker after being abandoned at the side of the road, i adopted them a year ago.
> 
> ...



Awwwww...they are beautiful!!!!! And I love how they "posed" for the picture! Also...Morrissey ROCKS! I have been a fan for years!!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 20, 2008)

These are my Pups, Amber and Skye


----------



## scarcity (Jan 20, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Awwww, they're adorable. I was thinking about getting a pet, maybe I should go with dust mites.



I recommend them. They take care of themselves, are inexpensive and don't take that much space. So, two thumbs up for dust mites


----------



## mischel (Jan 20, 2008)

My pet....
Who's feeding whom now?


----------



## Rounderly (Jan 20, 2008)

Arthur and Ella.

2 old pics and 2 newer ones. 

View attachment Arthur Ella 1.jpg


View attachment Arthur Ella 2.jpg


View attachment Arthur 1.jpg


View attachment Ella 1.jpg


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 20, 2008)

Now that is Calendar Worthy!


----------



## Rounderly (Jan 20, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Now that is Calendar Worthy!



Heh, so is yours...it's kinda sad because when my wife and I separated we had to split them up. Sometimes I wish I were one of those people who think that dogs don't have emotions....


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 20, 2008)

Callie, little person wearing a fur coat













and my Riley that I had to put down in June


----------



## Texa (Jan 20, 2008)

This is one of my cats. His name is Mista. He's the head honcho around here and has a knack for finding the most comfy places to sleep!:wubu:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 20, 2008)

I <3 woof-machines!

Here's MacTavish and I, he's my Westie.






And then there's Duncan, he's a psycho. But then again, he's a Cairn terrier. So Toto, basically. He's obsessed with that little orange ball, and needs it with him at all times.





Here's the little puppy, Bonnie.





And lastly... both Duncan and Bonnie, cuz they're partners in crime. (Mac is too old to keep up with them).






Hehe, dogs are fun!


----------



## bexy (Jan 20, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Awwwww...they are beautiful!!!!! And I love how they "posed" for the picture! Also...Morrissey ROCKS! I have been a fan for years!!


*
ooh he is my life i swear! i go to see him for the 15th time in london a week today and i literally am wetting myself with excitment!*


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's my cutie... Philip. Decimating a feathered toy and hanging out in his favorite place, the fridge (I was cleaning out the crisper). 

I swear, this cat brings out the feeder in me- I buy him all sorts of treats and wind up giving him half my food (well, if it's meat or dairy). I adore his pudgy little tummy! Then again, I do like pudgy tummies in general.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 20, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I <3 woof-machines!
> 
> Here's MacTavish and I, he's my Westie.
> 
> ...


 

How CUTE are they!


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't have pets as such ... Our 20 year old collie was put to sleep in May last year.

Instead.. Here are some pictures of my arch Nemesis... 
The Ginger Cow 

View attachment gingercow.jpg


View attachment g1.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *cute!! whats its name?*



Frankie <3
Also known as Frank, or Dame Stench. 
[Nickname was earned when he rolled around in his own poop one night and I found him at 2 am and had to give him a bath]
He stays with my parents, so I miss him during the week


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2008)

Crumbling said:


> I don't have pets as such ... Our 20 year old collie was put to sleep in May last year.
> 
> Instead.. Here are some pictures of my arch Nemesis...
> The Ginger Cow



That cow is adorable! Why is he your arch nemesis?


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 20, 2008)

sadly, I have been without a pet since mid Nov '07, I had to say a tearful goodbye to My 6 yr old cat, due to a sudden illness I miss him so much


----------



## Texa (Jan 20, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> sadly, I have been without a pet since mid Nov '07, I had to say a tearful goodbye to My 6 yr old cat, due to a sudden illness I miss him so much



Awww I'm so sorry! My siamese died suddenly about a month ago. I was so shocked. It's hard losing a furbaby


----------



## Puff1980 (Jan 20, 2008)

My 2 cats.

Tinkerbell :wubu:






Missie :wubu:


----------



## Britannia (Jan 20, 2008)

I literally just took this pic, and it doesn't do her justice, because she has beautiful white markings around her eyes, beautiful grey fur, and these humongous, bright beautiful green eyes, but I figure this will have to do because it's a rarity that she actually sits still long enough for me to take a picture of her... 

View attachment Picture 188.jpg


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 21, 2008)

All cute. Unfortunately I've never had a pet.


----------



## Britannia (Jan 21, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> All cute. Unfortunately I've never had a pet.



Awww! Believe me, the right pet can really bring joy and fulfillment into your life. Paris has made me feel more like my life is complete, if that makes sense. I love her to death.


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 21, 2008)

It does make sense, I'm glad for you. I always wanted a pet but wasn't allowed to have one, and now I don't have the money to be able to take care of one.


----------



## Britannia (Jan 21, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> It does make sense, I'm glad for you. I always wanted a pet but wasn't allowed to have one, and now I don't have the money to be able to take care of one.



Cats are actually remarkably cheap.

The litter costs a bit, as does food and the initial medical expenses, but they basically take care of themselves.

So far, in total, Paris has cost me only 75 dollars. I got her from a rescue group, and they were so grateful for me to be taking her to a good home that they waived all the adoption fees.


----------



## Fatgator (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice idea, that might be something to think about. I love dogs and cats both...I need a friendly pet, lol...I like to hold things like dogs or cats (or babies). It's the closeness that I enjoy. Then with the animals the softness of the fur and how they seem to love you and enjoy your company.

I have to say, I was at my friends house the last 2 days and they (it's my friend and his girlfriend) have a little dog named Cocoa...it's like a mix of chihauhau and um...something else (not sure). It's a small black dog, but it's the cutest dog in the world. It's pretty quiet, and when I'm sitting down, it just jumps in my lap and lays down and rest it's head on my belly. It's so cool.

Oh, I need a pet sometime soon I think.


----------



## Friday (Jan 21, 2008)

Cats _are_ inexpensive and if you keep them strictly indoors (which you should), they rarely get sick. It's good for the soul to have someone around who loves you always.


----------



## Britannia (Jan 21, 2008)

lol... my cat definitely doesn't always love me, especially when she's trying to scratch up my 1950's formica dining set, and Mommy is very very angry that Paris doesn't have proper respect for vintage things...

But yeah. All in all, they are definitely worth the money, and will give you a steady pillar to lean upon when you feel like nobody loves you or needs you.


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 21, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> That cow is adorable! Why is he your arch nemesis?



She's the ringleader, is why.

We have something of a bovine demolitions unit. They rampage and destroy at will.

That first picture with the water trough... The trough is a cast iron bath.. weighs something like a quarter of a ton and was bedded in concrete. Till One night they broke it loose and flipped it, ripping the water supply apart in the process. (that's the spray) Took me about an hour to get the thing turned over and back on it's stance with the prospect of another 2 hours work to get the plumbing repaired... 
I'm soaked to the skin and freezing cold and who turns up to mock me...

About 3 weeks ago I'd lifted a bucketful of potatos and dropped them inside the door of the shed while I topped off the feeder for the calves.. I come back and that evil sod has chomped through half the bucket. I swear she managed to put toothmarks on everything she left behind too.

The cow is malignant and evil.


----------



## William (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is my Cousin Kim's Dog








Tank was not invited to Thanksgiving Dinner last year. He is a sweet dog but unfortunately very dumb. Still he got plenty of visitors out on the Porch on a warm Thanksgiving Day. 

Tank is is huge now!!

William


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 21, 2008)

I inherited these two when I moved in with Tim. The German Shepherd is Odessa and the Mini Schnauzer is Moby.

Pic 1: I dressed Moby up as a Mo-Bee for Halloween. He HATED it.
Pic 2: Moby doesn't understand that he is a small dog and Odessa is twice his size.
Pic 3: Odessa! 

View attachment 00105.jpg


View attachment DSC_0063.JPG


View attachment DSC_0076.JPG


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

This is Flash. He might not be my dog, but I treat him like my own. He sleeps with me, and I spend most of my time with him. His owner works/schools a lot, and is hardly home. So, I take care of him.







And some lovin' from Flash...


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 21, 2008)

My babies...Cydnee "Bubbles" (the bottom one) and Gracie "Blossom". They are 4 year old sisters we rescued when they were tiny kittens.  My hubby took the picture from outside 

View attachment 100_3033.JPG


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd post one of the pics I had of my cat, but every time I think of how much I miss him, 
I break down and cry


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 21, 2008)

Crumbling said:


> She's the ringleader, is why.
> 
> We have something of a bovine demolitions unit. They rampage and destroy at will.
> 
> ...



That sounds like my roommate. Her family has a dairy farm an hour from the apartment. Once they were late for church or some appointment because they had to corner a bull with two tractors to get him into a truck, and he'd run lose.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 21, 2008)

Friday said:


> Cats _are_ inexpensive and if you keep them strictly indoors (which you should), they rarely get sick. It's good for the soul to have someone around who loves you always.



When I asked my vet if he thought my cat would be miserable as an indoor cat, he said "the only thing that cats get outside is trouble."


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 21, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> That sounds like my roommate. Her family has a dairy farm an hour from the apartment. Once they were late for church or some appointment because they had to corner a bull with two tractors to get him into a truck, and he'd run lose.



We had a bull go astray on a Sunday morning years ago.. we found him trying to book a room in a hotel...


He'd presumably seen his reflection in the plate glass doors (which had thankfully opened automatically at his approach) and he was stood nice as you please at the counter waiting for service


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 21, 2008)

Crumbling said:


> We had a bull go astray on a Sunday morning years ago.. we found him trying to book a room in a hotel...
> 
> 
> He'd presumably seen his reflection in the plate glass doors (which had thankfully opened automatically at his approach) and he was stood nice as you please at the counter waiting for service



If I were the front desk clerk I would have shat myself.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 21, 2008)

*MY BOY PUMPKIN....hes very doglike...* 

View attachment pumpkin_Jan_08 001.JPG


View attachment pumpkin_Jan_08 003.JPG


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 21, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> When I asked my vet if he thought my cat would be miserable as an indoor cat, he said "the only thing that cats get outside is trouble."



I leave my cat out all the time. She always comes home. She occasionally gets into fights with other cats, but since she's big they are often scared of her and run away. One time I went home at he crack of dawn and saw various cats roaming the street. They all seemed to be heading home too. It was kind of like they went clubbing all night like I was!


----------



## Friday (Jan 22, 2008)

A strictly indoor cat will live a longer and healthier life than one that goes outside. This is not to say all my cats have been strictly indoor beasties. Tuxedo (who crossed the rainbow bridge two years ago) would have clawed through the wall if we'd tried to keep him in. He didn't get in fights because he was a bigger, faster chicken than any other cat in the neighborhood. But overall, indoor kitties are better off. We don't let the two we have now out because we couldn't stand having anything happen to either of them but Jez wouldn't go out anymore if you let her and Buster has never been so he doesn't know the difference.

Crumbling, I think she likes you buddy. She's flirting. :batting:


----------



## Koldun (Jan 22, 2008)

mischel said:


> My pet....
> Who's feeding whom now?




You read my....story?


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 22, 2008)

i have three mini wiener dogs
(darker one) limo




(black and tan) siena
(brown) peanut


----------



## BeeBee (Jan 22, 2008)

This is my hound dog...he is supposed to be on a diet too. I really felt funny as this really cute, thin young lady vet was explaining that my dog was overweight, and what is associated with that. I guess you'd have to see me to understand why I found that amusing... 

View attachment HamburgerHelper.jpg


----------



## BBWGwen (Jan 22, 2008)

Ooooo I love pet threads. Everyone has such cute babies! Here are my two boys. 

Kryten (almost age 8) has the blue eyes and Nigel (age 3) has the yellow eyes. 

View attachment Kryten.jpg


View attachment Nigel.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jan 22, 2008)

BBWGwen said:


> Ooooo I love pet threads. Everyone has such cute babies! Here are my two boys.
> 
> Kryten (almost age 8) has the blue eyes and Nigel (age 3) has the yellow eyes.



*KRYTEN!! best name ever! and they look so alike!*


----------



## BBWGwen (Jan 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *KRYTEN!! best name ever! and they look so alike!*



Hee hee thanks Bex! We're dorks so his name fit. They do look a lot alike, we were trying to fool them into thinking they were actual long lost brothers.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *MY BOY PUMPKIN....hes very doglike...*



That cat looks fierce. Hey, did you knit that scarf? That's badass. My friend's mom makes scarves like that.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 22, 2008)

love dubh said:


> That cat looks fierce. Hey, did you knit that scarf? That's badass. My friend's mom makes scarves like that.



*Hes the sweetest pumpkin pie you ever met..he folllows me everywhere, purrs so loud he wakes me up...no that scarf is from a street vendor at a huge festival and was dirt cheap ..but really colorful eh?*


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 22, 2008)

Aww, just look at everyone's pets! I really wish I was able to have a cat or a dog, but unfortunately I live in an apartment with humbug owners.

But I do have one pet! And it's not a furball like everyone else's!

This little guy's name is Ducky, named so by my adult-child-boyfriend. He loves Land Before Time (I seriously say that, because he says I remind him of Spike...Which makes that one too many Land Before Time references for him not to love it)

This is an older picture, he's gotten fatter. (lol, poor thing, we had to put him on a diet, which I hate doing!) Now he's working on eating only one cricket every other day. He's been making sure we know he's unhappy by basically barking in the middle of the night about ever 15 minutes. 

And yes, I definately am talking about this frog in the picture below. He does bark, which is a weird, loud and very scary thing if you aren't expecting it.






I also grew up on a farm, so there's tons of pictures I could post, if I had them. Also, they aren't current pets anymore, as of many years ago. I still miss them all and still love all animals all the time.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 22, 2008)

your frog is f_ing sweet


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 22, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> your frog is f_ing sweet



Lol, thank you. I think so too. It's the coolest thing that he can stick to anything and climb up walls too! So his 'exercise time' is always entertaining! I think everyone needs to get a White's Tree Frog, they're easy to care for and fun to watch swim in a bathtub!!

I really wanna get two more, maybe a snake or some other reptile (in another tank, of course!!) seeing as our apartment doesnt allow furry animals.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 22, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> i have three mini wiener dogs
> (darker one) limo
> 
> 
> ...



By the way...
Weenie Dogs = So adorable!!
I love Peanut its got such a pretty face.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is our kitty Lucy. She is 13, adopted from a shelter when she was 4. She has always been spoiled, but never moreso than since our dog passed away last August. She is "Queen of the Castle" for sure.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 23, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here is our kitty Lucy. She is 13, adopted from a shelter when she was 4. She has always been spoiled, but never moreso than since our dog passed away last August. She is "Queen of the Castle" for sure.



That is one regal kitty!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 23, 2008)

This is Miss Della:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here is our kitty Lucy. She is 13, adopted from a shelter when she was 4. She has always been spoiled, but never moreso than since our dog passed away last August. She is "Queen of the Castle" for sure.





I love the first picture. She looks regal.


----------



## bexy (Jan 23, 2008)

*hi all i have already posted this in the lounge but i can never have enough positive thoughts and prayers.

my beautiful white kitty beethoven is in the hospital very sick with a rare form of anemia so if all the pet lovers here could pray for him and keep thinking about him i would appreciate it soooo much.


lovely pics everyone.

xoxo*


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's my little demon-kitty. Her name is Phantom of the Opera (Phantom for short). She's a seriously kick-ass kitty. 

And Bexy, I am sorry that your kitty isn't well  
I will definetly send you both good thoughts. I hope all turns out well, Darling. Phantom and I will keep the good energy flowing your way.

<3 Sarah Beth 

View attachment pretty kitty.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *
> my beautiful white kitty beethoven is in the hospital very sick with a rare form of anemia so if all the pet lovers here could pray for him and keep thinking about him i would appreciate it soooo much.
> *



Aww, best wishes and kisses for your little one....I hope he gets better and I hope you hang in there too.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *hi all i have already posted this in the lounge but i can never have enough positive thoughts and prayers.
> 
> my beautiful white kitty beethoven is in the hospital very sick with a rare form of anemia so if all the pet lovers here could pray for him and keep thinking about him i would appreciate it soooo much.
> 
> ...



i hope your kitty gets well, and soon


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 24, 2008)

You and your kitty will be in my thoughts. I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## bexy (Jan 25, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Here's my little demon-kitty. Her name is Phantom of the Opera (Phantom for short). She's a seriously kick-ass kitty.
> 
> And Bexy, I am sorry that your kitty isn't well
> I will definetly send you both good thoughts. I hope all turns out well, Darling. Phantom and I will keep the good energy flowing your way.
> ...



*best name for a kitty ever!! *


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 25, 2008)

sometimes i feel like i own a parrot. she will just randomly out of no where climb up on my shoulders and lay down.:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 25, 2008)

Lil BigginZ said:


> sometimes i feel like i own a parrot. she will just randomly out of no where climb up on my shoulders and lay down.:bow:




My 9 year old full figured cat likes to sit on my chest. She forgets she's not a kitten so I totally understand these pictures.


----------



## lady of the dark (Jan 28, 2008)

Ooh just look at them, they are sooo cute. We have a little shitzu doggie, a rabbit and ten parrots. This is one of our parrots, Coco. This picture is taken when we first got him, he looks a lot better now, since all of his feathers have grown back. I'll look for a better picture soon!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 29, 2008)

I was feeding Ducky last night and took a few pictures of him in/on my hand...he was just so pathetically cute that I couldn't resist! He's muh lil slime ball!
(forgive the bad quality, it's from the phone cam)


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 30, 2008)

i got bored and decided to make a youtube video of my 2 cats playing.:smitten:

you can check it our if you want. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZuUN4-LQeM


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 30, 2008)

1. Stinky
2. Extreme closeup Morrie
3. Double fatness (Morrie is needing a brushing)
4. Bella, my goldfishy


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 30, 2008)

I so want a frog. Right now we have no pets. I'm allergic to cats. my guy is allergic to dogs. I want a frog...I've collected frog stuffs since I was 5, it's time I have one. 

Your frog is awesome.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 30, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I so want a frog. Right now we have no pets. I'm allergic to cats. my guy is allergic to dogs. I want a frog...I've collected frog stuffs since I was 5, it's time I have one.
> 
> Your frog is awesome.



Aww, I feel bad about the allergies you two have. I bet it sucks. 
Frogs are easy to care for pets, just keep them in a warm, humid tank with a water dish for swimming and foliage to hide in...and they're very happy as long as they get their cricket every other day!
White's tree frogs are the perfect starter pet, but not really for children because they are kind of fragile, but nice for careful adults to handle.
And if you have no problem with slimy icky things and feeding it crickets/live critters/bugs, then it's perfect.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 31, 2008)

My dog skye. My girlfriend came up with her name because my dog has one blue eye


----------



## cammy (Jan 31, 2008)

This is my low maintenance pet... 

View attachment pets 001.JPG


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 31, 2008)

cammy said:


> This is my low maintenance pet...



As weird as this sounds...All I want to say is "Aww, it's adorable! I want one!"
Heh, it's a very pretty snake, what kind is he in particular?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Feb 2, 2008)

Merlin the black cat and Suki the Calico/Tabby kitten












They like to snuggle together


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 2, 2008)

took a little nap and woke up with this on my chest......my puppy


----------



## cammy (Feb 2, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> took a little nap and woke up with this on my chest......my puppy



OMG - way too adorable!


----------



## babette (Feb 2, 2008)

here is my little thing. i adore him
(i hop pic will turn out good)
if guy wants to have something with me, he has to be nice to my dog..

[img=http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/792/timskiwkn5.jpg]


----------



## Undine (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's my baby, Keanu, aka Monster, Bratface, etc., etc.

Here he is hogging my bed:





And here he is, clothed, chillin' with the Lord:


----------



## Undine (Feb 2, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> took a little nap and woke up with this on my chest......my puppy



That's sooooooooooooo cute! I wish my cat would snuggle with me like that. *grumble grumble* What's your puppy's name?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 2, 2008)

Undine said:


> That's sooooooooooooo cute! I wish my cat would snuggle with me like that. *grumble grumble* What's your puppy's name?



her name is Sienna


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2008)

extra_fat_guy said:


> My dog skye. My girlfriend came up with her name because my dog has one blue eye


 

What an amazing looking dog!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2008)

Undine said:


> Here's my baby, Keanu, aka Monster, Bratface, etc., etc.
> 
> Here he is hogging my bed:
> 
> ...


 

That sweater is priceless.

I'm sure the lord approves.


----------



## Mikayla_redhotbabe (Feb 3, 2008)

I had to add my human/pet also. His name is Max A Million. He is all human in his eyes. cool thread ty for letting me share. Mikayla Lace 

View attachment max.jpg


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mikayla_redhotbabe said:


> I had to add my human/pet also. His name is Max A Million. He is all human in his eyes. cool thread ty for letting me share. Mikayla Lace



haha i got three of those little guys  they're freaking AWESOME!!!!! stubborn as hell though


----------



## Mikayla_redhotbabe (Feb 4, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> haha i got three of those little guys  they're freaking AWESOME!!!!! stubborn as hell though


But oh so SMART!! I love my Max.:wubu:


----------



## Undine (Feb 4, 2008)

Mikayla_redhotbabe said:


> I had to add my human/pet also. His name is Max A Million. He is all human in his eyes. cool thread ty for letting me share. Mikayla Lace



Oh, I can definitely see the human. He's adorable!


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mikayla_redhotbabe said:


> But oh so SMART!! I love my Max.:wubu:



oh yea...little devils are smart ones


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

Undine said:


> Here's my baby, Keanu, aka Monster, Bratface, etc., etc.
> And here he is, clothed, chillin' with the Lord:



*how do you get him in the sweater??? that is totally PRICELESS.......*


----------



## Undine (Feb 4, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *how do you get him in the sweater??? that is totally PRICELESS.......*



Hahaha, _very_ carefully. He hates getting them put on and having them taken off, but once they're on, he's quite happy. Only during cold weather, of course. But he has a whole wardrobe of them - I even made one of them into a bat costume, complete with wings, for Halloween.  He sat out on the front porch with me for about a half hour to greet the trick-or-treaters.











And yes, I know I'm a nutcase, but I'm okay with it.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

Undine said:


> Hahaha, _very_ carefully. He hates getting them put on and having them taken off, but once they're on, he's quite happy. Only during cold weather, of course. But he has a whole wardrobe of them - I even made one of them into a bat costume, complete with wings, for Halloween.  He sat out on the front porch with me for about a half hour to greet the trick-or-treaters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
TOTALLY AMAZING and cool.....my boy needs something!!! but he is a Maine Coon Cat so super long hair....i wear him EVERYWHERE...1000s of miles from home i pull out clean clothes with pumpkin fur : >*


----------



## Undine (Feb 4, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> TOTALLY AMAZING and cool.....my boy needs something!!! but he is a Maine Coon Cat so super long hair....i wear him EVERYWHERE...1000s of miles from home i pull out clean clothes with pumpkin fur : >*



Oh, I know that feeling! For school I have to wear all black, so every day I'm picking orange hairs off myself.

Do you by any chance crochet? If you do, I could give you some rough directions on how to make a keekat sweater... They're quite easy, but do require several, ah...fittings.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 5, 2008)

Undine said:


> Oh, I know that feeling! For school I have to wear all black, so every day I'm picking orange hairs off myself.
> 
> Do you by any chance crochet? If you do, I could give you some rough directions on how to make a keekat sweater... They're quite easy, but do require several, ah...fittings.



*you custom crochet them? thats awesome.....no if i were in the IC thread I would tell you i am a very avid cross stitcher!!!!!! but never embarked on kintting or crochet, although i have lots of friends who do..i would also love to take a quilting class..i love the classic stuff...i stitch samplers only....*


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow a cat in a bat costume! It made my cry with laughter!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't help myself...I just have to post more pictures of my little dummy.

He's fat just like me, lol. I caught him staring at the cricket cage. Poor thing looked so pathetic and starved! I just had to give him two crickets then and there because I felt horrible!


----------



## cammy (Feb 19, 2008)

Your frog pet is just way too cute!


----------

